# Forever Laser Dark No-Cut PROBLEM!



## amazonce (Jun 20, 2015)

Hello,
Yesterday i have ordered some A and B papers to try this new technology , but i get disappointed so i came here for you to help me.
I have used the whole steps on this video presentation 

but i don't get any result even i the beginning ( the first step ) when i try to heat-press the 2 papers together my whole Print goes on the B papers.
What would the main problem be there i don't even get any closer to the result on the video. 
Thank you


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

amazonce said:


> Hello,
> Yesterday i have ordered some A and B papers to try this new technology , but i get disappointed so i came here for you to help me.
> I have used the whole steps on this video presentation
> 
> ...


It seems to me it's very important they be peeled hot. any hot peel transfer is a problem if starts to cool. Did you search the forums to see if any one else is using this product and what their experiences are?


----------



## amazonce (Jun 20, 2015)

i have yes i peel them hot in next second after i open my heat press i searched about this problem and i found 2 threads but i don't find any solution about how they solve this problem. I dont know what iam doing wrong but i really want to make it


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

amazonce said:


> i have yes i peel them hot in next second after i open my heat press i searched about this problem and i found 2 threads but i don't find any solution about how they solve this problem. I dont know what iam doing wrong but i really want to make it


Is it the low temp? Seems some members had good results with it. The earlier version was difficult to use. Lots of waste. Send PM to Luciddavid. He is a rep for Forever. Maybe he can help you. Make sure your inbox is empty so you get replies. Newbie has limited amount of mail in inbox. Please post if you find the solution.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I watched the video. The transfer was the old version. Like I said it is difficult to use. The low temp version has transparent foil A sheet. If that is what you have the pressing temp, time and pressure are different from the video.

Pressing instruction for low temp: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ioLABw&usg=AFQjCNEgnGnpGVzAsiYXcl3pmr8SKHqWBw


----------



## jimc (Jan 31, 2007)

If you do have the newer low temp with the A foil this video should help.
I have these papers and the 2 sheets peel apart just fine if you follow the instructions exactly.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt0bp5XqmV4&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Paradigmwg (Feb 23, 2014)

The original paper was awful to use ..... 

The new low temp is about as easy and reliable to use as I've found ... Once I figured out the right settings.

Heat the bottom platen (important).
Turn back a small piece on the corner to help separate.
Press the sheets at 308 degrees for 120 seconds
Peel hot.
Trim the edges
Press on garment at 308 degrees for 30 seconds
Peel Cold and repress for 15 seconds with parchment paper to remove gloss.


----------



## amazonce (Jun 20, 2015)

Paradigmwg said:


> The original paper was awful to use .....
> 
> The new low temp is about as easy and reliable to use as I've found ... Once I figured out the right settings.
> 
> ...


This settings are for the Old paper that Iam try to use right now?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

amazonce said:


> This settings are for the Old paper that Iam try to use right now?


That is for the new paper. It is 308F not Centigrade. It is 153C.


----------



## HelloWeekend (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi, 

I'm also having this problem. I followed the instructions from this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_YBh3zElPMwith mixed results. 

Here is a video on how I did it and hope to get answers from forumers here.
https://youtu.be/MCFRE_bsEcI


----------



## Paradigmwg (Feb 23, 2014)

HelloWeekend said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm also having this problem. I followed the instructions from this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_YBh3zElPMwith mixed results.
> 
> ...



Which laser printer are you using?


----------



## HelloWeekend (Oct 6, 2015)

Paradigmwg said:


> Which laser printer are you using?


OKI C301dn.


----------



## bluelilo (Mar 21, 2016)

hi I'm new I'm having this exact same problem!! I'm using a Oki 711WT the image doesn't transfer correctly


----------



## Peachykeen (Sep 18, 2009)

Have any of you had cracking with the Forever Dark Low Temp?


----------



## Paradigmwg (Feb 23, 2014)

All laser transfers are prone to cracking ... particularly on larger areas. The use of TransferRip has all but eliminated the issue for me, though.


----------

